# All'amato me stesso



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

[h=2][/h]Quattro. Pesanti come un colpo.

"A Cesare quel che è di Cesare, a Dio quel che è di Dio".

Ma uno come me dove potrà ficcarsi?

Dove mi si è apprestata una tana?

S'io fossi piccolo come il grande oceano,
mi leverei sulla punta dei piedi delle onde con l'alta marea,
accarezzando la luna.

Dove trovare un'amata uguale a me?
Angusto sarebbe il cielo per contenerla!

O s'io fossi povero come un miliardario... Che cos'è il denaro per l'anima?
Un ladro insaziabile s'annida in essa:
all'orda sfrenata di tutti i miei desideri
non basta l'oro di tutte le Californie!

S'io fossi balbuziente come Dante o Petrarca...
Accendere l'anima per una sola, ordinarle coi versi...
Struggersi in cenere.
E le parole e il mio amore sarebbero un arco di trionfo:
pomposamente senza lasciar traccia vi passerebbero sotto
le amanti di tutti i secoli.

O s'io fossi silenzioso, umil tuono... Gemerei stringendo
con un brivido l'intrepido eremo della terra...
Seguiterò a squarciagola con la mia voce immensa.

Le comete torceranno le braccia fiammeggianti,
gettandosi a capofitto dalla malinconia.

Coi raggi degli occhi rosicchierei le notti
s'io fossi appannato come il sole...

Che bisogno ho io d'abbeverare col mio splendore
il grembo dimagrato della terra?

Passerò trascinando il mio enorme amore
in quale notte delirante e malaticcia?

Da quali Golia fui concepito
così grande,
e così inutile?​-- *Vladimir Majakovskij*


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Grande traduzione... è la prima cosa che ho notato :condom:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

quando leggo majakovskij non posso fare a meno di pensare a carmelo bene e sentirlo declamare con la sua voce


----------

